# Guide ways worn?



## tundrawolf (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi,


I have an Atlas Craftsman model 10. I bought it in "OK" condition, just under "Good" that's the best I can describe it. It's not in great condition, but it's not poor, either. 

The "Guide ways" the carriage rides on is scratched faily deep in some areas, like the guy didn't know to use oil. 

The carriage is not loose by any means, however, when it gets about 8" away from the chuck, it starts to get hard to continue moving towards the tail (Away from the chuck, towards the opposite end of the lathe)

Not "hard" per se, but "harder" to turn, like the area within the first 8" from the chuck has seen heavy/rough use and is worn, and past that, it has seen little use, and is "tighter". Is there any remedy for this? Having a machine shop grind the guideways down evenly, and adjusting the sliders on the carriage to compensate?


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 5, 2018)

What you describe is pretty common for older lathes, most of us just live with it/compensate for it- Probably not worth the cost of repair for an inexpensive lathe like an Atlas 10
Mark


----------



## gasengin (Jan 8, 2018)

Unless you just like to restore lathes to original condition, use it as is and look for a better one.  For the cost of those lathes, there is no way to justify the money and time it would take.  It would have to be a labor of love.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Feb 8, 2018)

Atlas has box ways and you can mic (mike) them and figure out how  bad it is and where it is.  Mic top to under ledge and front to back on both sides..front flat and back flat.   give me some numbers and if you can take a few pictures.  

What type of turning are you doing?  Home repair's or trying to sell what you make?   What sort of tolerance are you trying to hold?


----------

